# Advice Please!!!



## kate1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi all

We have just joined this site today as we are looking to move out to the Costa Del Sol in September of this year. At the moment I am a fundraiser and receptionist for a therapy centre for people with Cancer and my partner is a Salesman for his Double Glazing company which he has done for years. We are going to be looking for jobs but don't speak any Spanish, can anyone offer any advice at all on anything.

Thanks Kate


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello Kate

Welcome to the forum.

My best advise could be Learn Spanish Quickly

Best of luck

Peter


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

kate1975 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have just joined this site today as we are looking to move out to the Costa Del Sol in September of this year. At the moment I am a fundraiser and receptionist for a therapy centre for people with Cancer and my partner is a Salesman for his Double Glazing company which he has done for years. We are going to be looking for jobs but don't speak any Spanish, can anyone offer any advice at all on anything.
> 
> Thanks Kate


The quickest answer is don't even think about it! If you're set on the idea, however,
Use the search facility to answer all your queries, especially, healthcare, tax implications, finance
If you have read many of the posts on here, you will see that moving here permanently doesn't sound a good idea in your situation, at this time of high unemployment, especially as you don't speak Spanish, which is a must!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kate1975 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have just joined this site today as we are looking to move out to the Costa Del Sol in September of this year. At the moment I am a fundraiser and receptionist for a therapy centre for people with Cancer and my partner is a Salesman for his Double Glazing company which he has done for years. We are going to be looking for jobs but don't speak any Spanish, can anyone offer any advice at all on anything.
> 
> Thanks Kate


Hmmm.
I'm just wondering how you envisage your life in Spain. I presume you're thinking of living in an area which has a large % of English speakers (not all places on the CDS are) and that you'll be able to find jobs that depend on these people.
I'm not sure how doable that is nowadays although there are areas given over almost entirely to English speakers, and of course they have their needs, but is it possible to make a living off them, and is it a good idea to????


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You are looking for work; you do not speak fluent Spanish. Unless, you are very very lucky you will get burnt bigtime. Sorry I cannot even think of something positive to say.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Even if you were totally fluent you'd struggle - there is such high unemployment in Spain. To be entitled to Spanish healthcare, you would need contracted employment, or to pay autonomo (self employment).

Your best bet is to make a few fact finding missions first and see how easy or not it might be

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Kate, I don't want to seem unkind, but what advice would YOU give if someone told you that they were thinking of moving to a country (any country) where unemployment is at least four times higher than it is in Britain at present (and even higher than that in many areas - over 60% for the under 25s, in fact), where they would not be entitled to any kind of welfare safety net whilst looking for work, where they would not be able to speak the local language, and where they would need to supply proof that they were able to support themselves financially and have adequate medical cover before they could sign on the official register of foreign residents which they would be obliged to do after 90 days in the country?

Really, the only people who you are likely to see encouraged to make the move to Spain on this forum in the present circumstances are retired or early retired people with an assured income, people who can work from home via the internet, those who have been made a firm offer of work with a legal employment contract (eg someone transferred by a multi-national company), families where the main earner can continue to work in the UK or offshore, or perhaps qualified TEFL teachers if they don't have a family to support.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live on the CdS. Unemployment here is around 34%. In Estepona every second person of working age is unemployed..ten thousand people. Spanish people. 
You both have jobs in the UK. Best to stay there as you have virtually no chance of finding work in Spain.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

You would be well advised to read this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/371025-why-do-we-bother.html

Although as an aside, you are one of the few people who know how to spell and use the word _advice_ so you may go far.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Can anybody tell me why Spain has so high unemployment?

However, in the supermarket, in the bar, you can see there are really lack of workers! I am always self-employed in China but move here with my husband. We have some income and enough to cover the cost here at this moment. 

There are many people work in the railway station in UK but there is very very few in Spain. 

My husband stayed abroad all his life and has no interest to stay in UK. So we come here and hope our boy can speak Chinese, English and Spanish.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sandraw719 said:


> Can anybody tell me why Spain has so high unemployment?
> 
> However, in the supermarket, in the bar, you can see there are really lack of workers! I am always self-employed in China but move here with my husband. We have some income and enough to cover the cost here at this moment.
> 
> ...


Mainly because of the collapse of the construction bubble which brought down a lot of other industries and employers with it.
Many youngsters left school without getting qualifications as high- paying jobs in construction were so plentiful. Now they cannot find any work.
The knock-on effect of the crisis in Northern Europe affected thetourist trade and its associated industries and services.
Spain's problems are structural and won't be swiftly or easily resolved.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Sandraw719 said:


> Can anybody tell me why Spain has so high unemployment?
> 
> However, in the supermarket, in the bar, you can see there are really lack of workers! I am always self-employed in China but move here with my husband. We have some income and enough to cover the cost here at this moment.
> 
> ...


Sandra, I dare say there may be a small number of staff in many places because the businesses are struggling to stay afloat and just can't afford to pay more people. Spain is in deep crisis, basically bankrupt, mass unemployment means no one has money to spend in shops and bars.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

kate1975 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have just joined this site today as we are looking to move out to the Costa Del Sol in September of this year. At the moment I am a fundraiser and receptionist for a therapy centre for people with Cancer and my partner is a Salesman for his Double Glazing company which he has done for years. We are going to be looking for jobs but don't speak any Spanish, can anyone offer any advice at all on anything.
> 
> Thanks Kate


As others have said, your chances of finding work are very low and you won't be entitled to any benefits while you serch for work. 

You have to register for residence within 90 days of arrival. To do that you will need a legal, work contract or proof of private healthcare insurance and 600 euros/ person going into a Spanish bank. In addition, some area may also ask for around 6000 euros savings.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

brocher said:


> Sandra, I dare say there may be a small number of staff in many places because the businesses are struggling to stay affloat and ust can't afford to pay more people. Spain is in deep crisis, basically bankruot, mass unemployment means no one has money to spend in shops and bars.


Sorry to hear this. We did make good money in China. But being a mixed couple, the life is not so easy in China. Too crowed, bad pollution and our boy cannot even get in a government school in China. They are mainly for government workers.

My husband speaks Spanish but I do not. We did a lot of homework before we move here but still need to learn more from you and other people on this forum.

I hope Spanish will be better and all the people here have better life.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Mainly because of the collapse of the construction bubble which brought down a lot of other industries and employers with it.
> Many youngsters left school without getting qualifications as high- paying jobs in construction were so plentiful. Now they cannot find any work.
> The knock-on effect of the crisis in Northern Europe affected thetourist trade and its associated industries and services.
> Spain's problems are structural and won't be swiftly or easily resolved.


Thanks and I hope it will get better.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sandraw719 said:


> Thanks and I hope it will get better.


I would love to have a coffee with you and ask you about life in China today. For much of my adult life China has been seen as a closed, rather mysterious country. That's how it seemed to me anyway, during the years of the Cold War.
Things are obviously very different now.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Plenty of info here on the forum. I think this is necessary reading for all who are coming to or who are newly arrived to Spain
Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I would love to have a coffee with you and ask you about life in China today. For much of my adult life China has been seen as a closed, rather mysterious country. That's how it seemed to me anyway, during the years of the Cold War.
> Things are obviously very different now.


eace: I will tell you a lot about China if we can meet one day. haha.

I am 37 years old and see many changes in China. The life in China is very different from what you think. Actually, it is just too faster.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Rather than all the upheaval, if you can afford it, buy a little place in Spain so you can visit when you like and the more you come over the better equipped you are to get to know Spain. Also take a Spanish course.

Under no circumstances should you leave decent jobs in the UK to then make a speculative move thinking you will find employment here because it won't happen.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It would be interesting to know what Katy's reaction is to these responses.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> It would be interesting to know what Katy's reaction is to these responses.


hopefully she'll log in again & let us know!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> It would be interesting to know what Katy's reaction is to these responses.


According to her profile she hasn't been on since she posted, but I would imagine that if she does come back to read them she'd be disappointed and upset, 
but 
possibly appreciative of the advice and opinions received??????


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

You would think she would be very eager to view replies to her post!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> You would think she would be very eager to view replies to her post!


Maybe she has - you don't need to log on to read the replies.


----------



## kate1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for your advice everyone it is very much appreciated. I do have some money to start out with but would need to find work after not too long so this is not looking so good :-( thank you so much for taking the time to reply


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kate1975 said:


> Thank you for your advice everyone it is very much appreciated. I do have some money to start out with but would need to find work after not too long so this is not looking so good :-( thank you so much for taking the time to reply


Thanks for taking the advice in the spirit in which it was meant.

Perhaps the situation may have improved somewhat in, say, 5 years' time (although most economic commentators think it will take longer) so you could just put your plans on hold, save as much as possible and start Spanish lessons in the meantime, which would stand you in good stead if you are able to go ahead in the future.

Good luck.


----------



## kate1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Maybe she has - you don't need to log on to read the replies.


Sorry I didn't reply same day I work in the day thank you again though


----------



## kate1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Thanks for taking the advice in the spirit in which it was meant.
> 
> Perhaps the situation may have improved somewhat in, say, 5 years' time (although most economic commentators think it will take longer) so you could just put your plans on hold, save as much as possible and start Spanish lessons in the meantime, which would stand you in good stead if you are able to go ahead in the future.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes I won't give up think I will apy for jobs while still here rather than hope to get one once I'm there. I've downloaded Spanish lessons on audio so watch this space!  it's great to get pls advice and opinions. Thank u so much


----------



## kate1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Thanks for taking the advice in the spirit in which it was meant.
> 
> Perhaps the situation may have improved somewhat in, say, 5 years' time (although most economic commentators think it will take longer) so you could just put your plans on hold, save as much as possible and start Spanish lessons in the meantime, which would stand you in good stead if you are able to go ahead in the future.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes I won't give up think I will apy for jobs while still here rather than hope to get one once I'm there. I've downloaded Spanish lessons on audio so watch this space!  it's great to get pls advice and opinions. Thank u so much


----------



## kate1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Do u need to get an NIE number or residency permit before you can rent somewhere?


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

You definitely do not need residency to rent.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ExpatWannabee said:


> You definitely do not need residency to rent.


no you don't, although some long term rental agents & property owners in my area are now insisting on it


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Our first rental was secured with our passports - when we applied for residency, they required a rental contract......


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Allie-P said:


> Our first rental was secured with our passports - when we applied for residency, they required a rental contract......


I just sorted my residency out 2 days ago.
They only wanted to see my passport, proof of healthcare and how much i had in the Spanish bank.( I made 3 transfers from the foreign exchange broker and made sure they were on the statement).

No rental contract.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

el pescador said:


> I just sorted my residency out 2 days ago.
> They only wanted to see my passport, proof of healthcare and how much i had in the Spanish bank.( I made 3 transfers from the foreign exchange broker and made sure they were on the statement).
> 
> No rental contract.



Different areas......different rules, I guess ! You don't say in which part of Spain, you are living. 

We obtained our Residencia a year ago......

However, we are pensioners & submitted S1's as proof of healthcare. That may well be the reason why a rental contract was required....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> Different areas......different rules, I guess ! You don't say in which part of Spain, you are living.
> 
> We obtained our Residencia a year ago......
> 
> However, we are pensioners & submitted S1's as proof of healthcare. That may well be the reason why a rental contract was required....


In the case of rentals I'd say different landlords different requirements.


----------

